# emittente televisiva



## glinder

Buonasera,
Qual'è il termine corretto per definire un'emittente televisiva come RAI o Mediaset che hanno più canali? TV channel o TV station  mi sembra il singolo canale ( es RAI 1). Ho pensato TV company o che altro?
Grazie


----------



## johngiovanni

Direi: "RAI TV network" e "Mediaset TV network".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

glinder said:


> Buonasera,
> Qual'è il termine corretto per definire un'emittente televisiva come RAI o Mediaset che hanno più canali? TV channel o TV station  mi sembra il singolo canale ( es RAI 1). Ho pensato TV company o che altro?
> Grazie


Tu come le chiami in italiano?


----------



## glinder

L'ho scritto, emittente televisiva. Mi sembra che BBC stia per British Broadcast Company, quindi broadcast company?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/emittente

emittente - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference


----------



## glinder

Emittente televisiva e' tradotto come broadcasting station che sembra piu' l'impianto con le antenne per la diffusione del segnale; un gruppo televisivo come Rai o mediaset e'qualcosa di piu' complesso di questo.
In una precedente risposta si suggerisce TV network, ma quello e' composto da una serie di stazioni locali  che trasmettono gli stessi programmi su un territorio piu'vasto, quindi  non come Rai o Mediaset


----------



## Mary49

"TV broadcasting group"?


----------



## and8

"Un'emittente televisiva (chiamata anche rete televisiva, stazione televisiva o più impropriamente canale televisivo, in inglese network), è una struttura tecnico-imprenditoriale..."
Emittente televisiva - Wikipedia

Una stazione o emittente televisiva può poi trasmettere su uno o più canali, ma sono due cose differenti tecnicamente.
Questo dal punto di vista solo tecnico.
Perché nella citazione dice anche imprenditoriale.

Quindi per la traduzione dovrebbe essere sempre:
[Nome emittente] broadcasting station

n.b. la dicitura completa sarebbe 'stazione emittente'
nella citazione si dice che rete televisiva è un sinonimo di emittente televisiva, ma (dal punto di vista tecnico) una rete è composta da più emittenti...

Senza usare stazione si potebbe dire:
[nome] broadcaster
(e qui dovrebbe essere inteso proprio il gruppo/società)


----------



## glinder

Quindi se volessi dire: "Berlusconi è il proprietario del più grande gruppo televisivo privato italiano" direi: "Berlusconi is the owner of the biggest italian private broadcaster"?
Non sarebbe riduttivo usare TV station, TV channel, Broadcasting station e simili?


----------



## Mary49

Per me sarebbe "broadcasting company"; dopotutto è un'azienda...
Italy - Daily life and social customs | history - geography    "The state broadcasting company, Radiotelevisione Italiana (RAI),...".


----------



## and8

... in internet ho trovato anche the state broadcaster, [...], ...


----------



## Einstein

La parola "broadcaster" mi fa pensare in primo luogo ad una persona; infatti è il primo significato dato dal dizionario Hoepli:

*1 *giornalista o commentatore radiofonico o televisivo, conduttore di trasmissioni informative o di attualità

*2 *emittente
◊ public broadcaster - emittente pubblica

Vedo che si usa anche per "emittente". Però non ci vedo niente di male in "Berlusconi is the owner of the biggest Italian private network", nonostante qualche imprecisione tecnica.

ITN = Independent Television Network


----------



## and8

Anche secondo me ci sta network


----------



## pebblespebbles

Confermo" TV network "


Einstein said:


> Berlusconi is the owner of the biggest Italian private TV network",


Bisogna specificare " TV network " altrimenti potrebbe essere un altro tipo di network.


Ciao


----------



## and8

Sarebbe anche, più propriamente "[nome] TV broadcaster" perché broadcaster da solo potrebbe riferirsi sia alle emittenti radio che tv.


----------



## johngiovanni

glinder said:


> "Berlusconi is the owner of the biggest italian private broadcaster"


I don't know what you mean by "private broadcaster" and "owner".

As far as I know, the Berlusconi family owns the controlling stake in Italy's largest commercial broadcasting company.


----------



## Mary49

johngiovanni said:


> I don't know what you mean by "private broadcaster" and "owner".
> 
> As far as I know, the Berlusconi family owns the controlling stake in Italy's largest commercial *broadcasting company*.


Thanks! You confirm my suggestion on post  #10.


----------



## johngiovanni

Mary49 said:


> Thanks! You confirm my suggestion on post #10.


Yes, I think I did!  However, I really don't know whether I am up to date on this.


----------



## and8

Per me è corretto dire che X è proprietario dell'emittente, se X è persona fisica. Controlla lo direi di una società riferito a un'altra.


----------



## johngiovanni

Mi pare che la parola "owner" possa suggerire "proprietario esclusivo".  Per quanto ne sappia, la società è controllata dalla famiglia tramite una holding.


----------



## and8

Premesso che allora bisognerebbe conoscere tutte le singole situazioni aziendali, per me la frase così com'è formulata è corretta. Sì, direi sempre anche in questo caso che X è proprietario, per proprietà (sembra anche un gioco di parole) transitiva: il gruppo (G) è controllato dalla holding (H), che è di proprietà della famiglia X (o di X), quindi la famiglia X (o X) è proprietaria di G.


----------



## johngiovanni

OK, va bene, mi arrendo.

I thought that the sole owner*s* of a holding company (H) could have a controlling stake in a group (G) but not be the sole owners of G, and that "owner" might be an oversimplification.

I notice that you used "gruppo".  Is Mediaset _just_ a broadcaster, or is it a media conglomerate ("conglomerato mediatico")?  Just asking!


----------



## and8

Mi scuso se ho semplificato un po' i passaggi, era solo per evidenziare il meccanismo alla base. In realtà nel caso specifico dovrebbe essere una holding, la Fininvest, che controlla un'altra holding, Mediaset S.p.A., di un gruppo di società... insomma un business network in questo caso


----------



## and8

Mi è capitato di vedere in un'inserzione di un annuncio di lavoro, da parte di un'azienda, che la risorsa si sarebbe rapportata direttamente con la Proprietà (maiuscola).
Intendendo con Proprietà i proprietari (effettivi) dell'azienda.

Dipende da ciò che si vuole sottolineare:
Dal punto di vista _giuridico_, ciò che conta è vedere chi è effettivamente il proprietario.
Dal punto di vista _economico_ anche dire "la famiglia Berlusconi" non dà informazioni precise su chi sono effettivamente i proprietari e in che quota, ma ciò che si vuole far risaltare è che un'azienda così grande sia in mano di poche persone.


----------



## london calling

glinder said:


> L'ho scritto, emittente televisiva. Mi sembra che BBC stia per British Broadcast Company, *British Broadcasting Corporation* quindi broadcast company?



_Broadcasting company_, come hanno detto sopra. Gestiscono emittenti TV, stazioni radio.


----------



## and8

Nel caso di Mediaset non direi che si tratta di una broadcasting  company.

Mediaset S.p.A. è un'azienda privata italiana *attiva nell'ambito dei media e della comunicazione*. È specializzata primariamente in produzione e distribuzione televisiva in libera visione (free to air, FTA) e a pagamento (pay-tv e pay per view) su più piattaforme, oltre che in produzione e distribuzione cinematografica, multimediale e in raccolta pubblicitaria.
citazione da wikipedia:
Mediaset - Wikipedia


----------



## Mary49

Mediaset  - Borsa Italiana    "Mediaset Group is the main commercial broadcasting group in Italy and one of the most important European media company".
Mediaset  - Borsa Italiana   "Il Gruppo Mediaset e' il principale gruppo televisivo commerciale italiano e una delle maggiori imprese di comunicazione europee".
${Instrument_CompanyName} ${Instrument_Ric}  Quote| Reuters.com    "Mediaset SpA is an Italy-based company engaged in the broadcasting sector".
MS:BrsaItaliana Stock Quote - Mediaset SpA   "Mediaset S.p.A. operates television broadcasting, television production, signal broadcasting management, and music production businesses. The Company owns and operates Italian television stations Canale 5, Italia 1, and Retequattro".
http://www.hl.co.uk/shares/shares-search-results/m/mediaset-spa-eur0.52/company-information    "Mediaset SpA is an Italy-based company engaged in the broadcasting sector".
@and8  Bastano?


----------



## pebblespebbles

Hi everybody,
I have a feeling that either "broadcasting company" , or "TV network"  are both right. It only depends on what one wants to talk about. I hear "TV station" for "un canale televisivo"  when I want to check what is on TV. "TV network"  is very common too on newspapers and chats and I think it means "emittente televisiva" with more than one TV stations, a group of it. "TV / radio broadcaster"  is good too, it highlights the fact that it can "transmit TV/ radio contents".
To be fair to every meanings I suggest:"Rai/Mediated broadcast television network",  "Rai is a broadcast TV network"...


----------



## and8

Ma dove dice nei link che Mediaset è una *broadcasting company*?


----------



## Mary49

and8 said:


> Ma dove dice nei link che Mediaset è una *broadcasting company*?





Mary49 said:


> Mediaset  - Borsa Italiana    "Mediaset Group is the main commercial *broadcasting group* in Italy and one of the most important European media *company*".
> Mediaset  - Borsa Italiana   "Il Gruppo Mediaset e' il principale gruppo televisivo commerciale italiano e una delle maggiori imprese di comunicazione europee".
> ${Instrument_CompanyName} ${Instrument_Ric}  Quote| Reuters.com    "Mediaset SpA is an Italy-based *company *engaged in the *broadcasting *sector".
> MS:BrsaItaliana Stock Quote - Mediaset SpA   "Mediaset S.p.A. operates *television broadcasting, television production, signal broadcasting* management, and music production businesses. The *Company *owns and operates Italian television stations Canale 5, Italia 1, and Retequattro".
> http://www.hl.co.uk/shares/shares-search-results/m/mediaset-spa-eur0.52/company-information    "Mediaset SpA is an Italy-based *company *engaged in the *broadcasting *sector".


Inoltre:
Dead Reckoning
Who Owns Football?
Mediaset set to sue Vivendi - English    "The board of directors of ex-premier Silvio Berlusconi's broadcasting company Mediaset SpA...".
Public Service Media in Europe: A Comparative Approach
BBC World signs Italian distribution deal with Mediaset   "LONDON - BBC World has signed a major agreement with Italian broadcasting company Mediaset to be part of its line-up of channels on Italy's new digital terrestrial television service, which launches in December".


----------



## and8

Ho visto in effetti che nei link aggiunti si fa riferimento a Mediaset come "broadcasting company", ma in realtà Mediaset è un'azienda del settore dei media, non solo quindi radio o tv. Per questo per me quell'uso è improprio.
Riporto sempre da wikipedia a proposito dei prodotti offerti da Mediaset:
Mediaset - Wikipedia

Prodotti
reti televisive
comunicazione pubblicitaria
produzione e distribuzione cinematografica
televendite
testate giornalistiche
radio
Internet


In italiano direi che Mediaset è un'azienda della comunicazione.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Vorrei ricordare che il thread e' nato a proprosito della traduzione di "emittente televisiva" con piu' canali.  Non sulla descrizione  di  mediaset in se'.


----------



## and8

Esatto. E preciso anche che non ricevo soldi da Silvio per fare pubblicità alla sua azienda. Fino ad un certo punto nel thread avevo cercato anche di stare sui generis, ma poi questo rischiava di apparire poco chiaro, quindi sono ricorso all'uso dei nomi per quanto mi riguarda dal #23.

D'altra parte, per una corretta traduzione, non si può prescindere dal tipo di azienda, che fare?
Per quanto mi riguarda, mi fermo quindi qui.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Comunque, si puo' parlare di "reti /canali televisivi mediaset/RAI"  senza entrare nella specifica descrizione del tipo di azienda. E bisognera' pur tradurlo in qualche modo!


----------



## and8

Ho capito, ma volevo anche motivare il fatto perché, per il tipo di azienda considerato, per me 'broadcasting company' non è una traduzione adeguata. Magari in altri casi sì. Tutto qui.


----------



## and8

glinder said:


> Non sarebbe riduttivo usare TV station, TV channel, Broadcasting station


No, sempre per proprietà transitiva, se la frase è quella che hai indicato (riferito al nome del proprietario).


----------



## Ottimista

glinder said:


> L'ho scritto, emittente televisiva. Mi sembra che BBC stia per British Broadcast Company, quindi broadcast company?


BBC = British Broadcasting Corporation.


----------



## and8

In questo caso va bene perché è l'acronimo, si chiama così.

Di base il problema si pone se, come nel caso di un servizio "filtrato", non si può sapere dove stiano fisicamente le antenne dell'emittente vera e propria che trasmette.
E anche che fossero collocate presso la società di servizi che fa da tramite, le due cose vanno comunque tenute distinte.

Ma ovviamente non si può scindere il problema e parlare solo dell'emittente televisiva fine a se stessa, senza prendere in esame anche l'ente/società che la gestisce, come detto sono tutti singoli casi particolari che vanno visti di volta in volta, non esiste in questo caso una traduzione univoca, tuttavia sembra esserci una sorta di veto, come mi è stato fatto notare, ad entrare nei dettagli della società, ciò che permetterebbe invece di trovare una traduzione adeguata caso per caso, io ho fatto il mio possibile.

Altro paio di maniche sarebbe per es. per la RAI... ma lascio a voi a questo punto il piacere di scoprire perché, adesso gli strumenti li avete.


----------



## london calling

Ottimista said:


> BBC = British Broadcasting Corporation.


We said that before....


----------

